
The only video game developer in Mississippi - zemvpferreira
http://www.engadget.com/2016/01/29/the-only-video-game-developer-in-mississippi/
======
awjr
My gut feel is that any developer he could employ probably is looking 2+ years
down the line and where else they could be employed. You also have to consider
the social side of development. Going to meet-ups etc.

If you love technology you want to put your roots down in a place that lives
and breathes the stuff.

